# TRX Suspension Training Equipment - Achieve Your Potential



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

TRX Suspension Training provides the ultimate total body workout and is renowned for its success all over the world.

A favourite with numerous superstars plus voted Best Total Body Tool by Men's Health magazine, the TRX Suspension Trainer Professional enables you to execute many exercises anywhere - at home, the gym or even in the park - just find a sturdy support.

[TRX Suspension Training builds bigger muscle and core strength, joint stability, mobility and allows above 300 upper and lower body workouts progressing your fitness level by the day. This exceptionally versatile piece of equipment harnesses your body weight to generate resistance and that is all you require - solely your body and a TRX.

Originally developed as a military training choice (Navy Seals) and subsequently launched as a creative working out tool for skilled Personal and Athletic Trainers, the TRX Suspension Trainer offers greater functionality and usefulness than bulky, costly machines.

The benefits of using TRX Suspension Training Equipment are endless:

- Complete total body workout

- Execute hundreds of different training practises

- Use it at home, outdoors, at the gym - anyplace you desire it is enormously portable!

- Build strength, flexibility, core stability and metabolic conditioning

- Ideal for all different fitness levels and goals

Escape Fitness, industry leader in functional fitness are a UK official distributor of TRX Suspension Training. We offer a great number of TRX Professional Bundles, Anchoring Solutions and Accessories available, the handy guide below will give you additional details on the products available:

TRX Bundles offer a range of products in one package, at a cheaper rate. Here you can find your favourite products combined with special TRX accessories, including an exclusive DVD to help you perform your best when working out with a TRX Suspension Trainer.

Bundles include:

TRX Suspension Training Professional along with workout card and DVD set. Maximise your time and training with TRX Suspension Trainer Professional. It stores in a small bag and sets up in under a minute.

TRX Suspension Trainer with Door Anchor, safety placard and DVD. Allowing heightened versatility and functionality than any large expensive machines, the TRX Suspension Trainer can definitely be implemented into home training to help you build superior muscle strength, core strength, stability and mobility.

TRX Military Force Package with DVD & Guide. Combine this comprehensive package with an extensive 12-week workout and you too can train like the fighting forces.

TRX Anchoring systems vary from portable designs to fixed designs - so read on to find out which TRX Anchor will work best for you.

Anchors include:

TRX Door Anchor - all you need to find is any wooden or metal door and perform a full TRX body workout. Our handy anchor package also contains a safety notice to advise others behind the door that there is 'Workout in Progress'.

X-Mount is the perfect anchoring choice for your TRX if you are wanting to commit to a recurring training space.

S-Frame Package enables a number of clients to train at any one time. We have a number of different sizes available - 5ft, 10ft, 15ft and 20ft.

Accessories overview:

Find the ideal accessory to go alongside your TRX Suspension Trainer. Wear it with pride - we even have a small selection of TRX clothing so you can confirm your support for TRX.

Accessories include the TRX T-Shirt made from 50/50 Poly Cotton blend and is particularly comfortable.

We also have available handy TRX DVD's and Product Guides so you are able to train like the pros. Our DVD's and guides have been produced by TRX Founder and Creator Randy Hedrick as a result you can be assured you're getting the top guides and advice.

If you are going to choose any fitness product this year, be it a TRX! This wholly adaptable, total body workout device is a must have item for all fitness enthusiasts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my MMA club uses this in their training it is very popular....

please take out all the links to your website mate until you have spoken to Lorian (owner) about advertising...


----------



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

No Problems,

The TRX is an amazing product, its widely used by many professionals as well as many of the national services, the dvds available really do offer something for everyone and with its fast uptake YouTube has erupted with homemade vids of additional exercises that can really stretch even the most veteran of trainers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you for editing the article if you could refrain from linking to your site until you have spoken to Lorian it will be appreciated....

i have not used the system yet but my Wife has at our MMA club (i am not training there until after the universe) she says it is very good but hard.....


----------



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, not a problem at all, like i said in the welcome post we are not here to just shamelessly link to the site, the reason the links were in there where mainly for tracking of referrals from your site to ours as we have seen an increase in our analytics of this.


----------



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

An Additional Artical we did on the TRX

The TRX was produced subsequent to years of extensive study & development in the area. It is a resistance training system comprising of nylon webbed straps, grips & anchors that can be attached to any secure weight bearing base.

In the beginning created as a military training selection (Navy Seals) and consequently launched as a resourceful exercise device meant for skilled Personal and Athletic Trainers, the TRX suspension trainer offers greater functionality and versatility than large, expensive apparatus.

The TRX allows in excess of 300 upper & lower body workout, every one is able to be progressed to reflect your fitness levels. The complexity level can be adjusted by wherever you place your body, since your body weight is your resistance. It also features an important caribina with locking tooth in order to accommodate even the most demanding users.

Weighing less than 1kg and stored in a small bag, the system is extremely portable and sets up in just under a minute enabling you to train at the sports hall, on the field, at home, on the road or outside in all weather conditions.

Suspension training builds greater muscular balance, joint stability, mobility and core strength helping you perform better within any sport. It also improves posture and aids to prevent potential injuries. The TRX Suspension Training System helps you to carry out literally hundreds of full body actions and what's more will help you shed weight.

"Having been a personal trainer for some 12 years now and in all my experience I cannot recommend any single piece of equipment anymore highly. Training clients at all different levels and fitness I can use the TRX with them all knowing that they are going to get a complete body workout.

"It is completely portable and easy to use inside a gym or in the great outdoors. The product is of the highest quality and very user friendly.

"If the personal trainer uses the TRX as I do in my own training, there can be no bigger compliment." - Michael Millen, Feelalivetraining

As the official distributor of the TRX in the UK, Escape Fitness is working directly with clubs to develop and make dedicated TRX zones for group training. Here are a number of of the products we have available:

Door Anchor

Now you can get your full TRX workout anyplace there is a door.

The Door Anchor's nylon, high density foam and felt system slips easily over the upper of any hard wood or metal door and, after the door is shut up, offers 100% sturdy support. It will not scratch or damage any paint or wood and folds up without problems for storage and portability. Included is a helpful "Workout in Progress" safety notice - simply hang it on the exterior of the door.

TRX X-mount

The TRX anchoring system is for those ready to commit a space to recurring training use.

This unobtrusive-looking, 4.5" diameter, high-quality steel construction plate attaches simply to any wall; or, affix it to a vertical stud or a secure overhead beam. It supports all TRX Suspension Trainer models.

TRX All Body Express DVD & Guide

Busy lifestyles call for healthy bodies - so fitting in a workout is crucial, time crunch or not.

Now it's simpler than ever: The All Body Express Workout DVD delivers cardiovascular and spot training exercises that target all the major muscle groups in just twenty five minutes.

You can double up the routine for maximum endurance and strength building. Includes bonus warm-up routine, expert tips and techniques, and a complete, waterproof fold-out usage and set-up guide. Get fit in just 25 minutes a day - no excuses.

TRX Military FORCE DVD and Guide

Get into Peak Operational Readiness - or, in civilian terms, the best shape of your life. Follow TRX creator and former Navy SEAL Randy Hetrick and Fitness Anywhere Director of Education Fraser Quelch through a one-two punch of a workout.

Intended to be performed on alternating days, the two programs begin at a moderate level and ratchet up the training aggressively over a 12-week period, taking your strength and endurance up to the level of America's highest echelon of fighting forces.

The DVD includes a bonus warm-up routine, two-real time workouts, exclusive tips and techniques from Hetrick and Quelch, and a helpful workout log to track your personal progress.

We offer a range of support supplies including training guides, dvds and posters available - visit our website for more information: www.escapefitness.com


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

TRX as in two handles just like a pair of adjustable Olympic rings?


----------



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

Indeed, as you see i have been asked to refrain from linking to the site, but pics of the product can be found there aswell as all of the additional products (such as the military force kit), a simple YouTube search will show you some of the homemade exercises that i was talking about.

Basically, affixing the TRX around any study weight bearing base, will allow you to use your own body weight effectively as a training tool!


----------



## RachelHankins (Jan 22, 2013)

You should stick with cross training: cycling, swimming, running, and playing soccer. These build footwork and all around endurance (especially swimming). Go to the gym too to work on your core. Get a trainer and build a routine with them


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I use them for suspension crunches and as a balance point for one legged squats and reverse press up (feet on wall suspended horizontally and pull yourself to touch chest with hand straps.) interesting bit of kit, versatile, and good way mix up your routine without the need for lots of big equipment. Not sure how well itd work at home for me personally though.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I did a half hour taster session recently in my gym and christ i was sore the next few days.

Good workout on muscles that I don't normally work.


----------



## sporticus_404 (Jul 26, 2013)

What about faulty technique when using suspension trainer? An article in New York Times really made me scared.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RachelHankins said:


> You should stick with cross training: cycling, swimming, running, and playing soccer. These build footwork and all around endurance (especially swimming). Go to the gym too to work on your core. Get a trainer and build a routine with them


why just stick to them? TRX is great for core and strengthening.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> why just stick to them? TRX is great for core and strengthening.


spambot bro....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> spambot bro....


im so naive


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> im so naive


I moderate on another forum...things get more convincing every day!


----------

